# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Όνομα ράτσας περιστεριού

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σημερα ειδα κατι περιστερια που ειναι πολυυυ μεγαλοσωμα...θα ελεγα 3 με 4 φορες μεγαλητερα απο τα αλλα... εχω ξαναδει και παλιοτερα... το φτερομα τους και τα χρωματα ειναι νορμαλ απλα ειναι γιγαντια...
θελω να βρω πληροφοριες για αυτα αλλα χωρις το ονομα της ρατσας δεν μπορω,μηπως το ξερει κανεις?!

----------


## mitsman

Εμεις τα λεμε περιστερια γιγαντες.... χα χα χα χα χα χα

εχουμε!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη στο google εκανα αναζητηση σαν γιγαντια περιστερια...αλλα δεν εβγαλε τπτ χαχα

μετα το θεμα της μαριλενας με το ημερο περιστερακο ζηλεψα λιγο ομολογω...και 1-2 ημερα κοτοπεριστερα να καθονται στο χερι θα τα σκεφτομουν!

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα

αν μπορουσα να πιασω κανενα απο τα δικα μας ευχαριστως να σου εφερνα!!!! αλλα τα εχει ελευθερα ο παππους μου!!!!
αν βρω καμμια φωλια τους!!

----------


## Marilenaki

χαχα αγγελε αν είχες χώρο θα στο έδινα αυτό το περιστέρι!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τετοια κατασταση ελεγα και εγω δημητρη,να τα παω στον παππου μου στην εξοχη αλλα να μην μας φοβουντε... βεβαια αν δεν φοβουντε θα εχουμε πλακα το καλοκαιρι αν τα γομαρια θελισουν να κανουν επιδρομη στο τραπεζι

----------


## mayri

3-4 φορες μεγαλυτερα απο τα κοινα περιστερια; Mπας και ειδες γλαρους;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αγγελε σου χω καλυτερο...επειδη τα περιστερακια που γεννησαν στο μπαλκονι μου ολο εδω γυροφερνουν κ βλεπω να χουμε παλι γεννητουρια κ βλεπω τη μανα μου να μας κυνηγαει ολους μαζι με σκουποξυλο...απ το να πεταξει τα αυγα αν τλκ κανουν κ δεν τα προλαβουμε...να σου κατησω κανα δυο?? Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο ομως...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αγγελε ριξε μια ματια εδω: *****************************************
Εχει και το λογοτυπο του φορουμ μας!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εχει και το λογοτυπο του φορουμ μας!!!!!


Off topic: Είναι λινκ για το φόρουμ μας..!!!


ΝΑ μην ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα μας!
Φιλικα mitsman

----------


## mitsman

> Αγγελε ριξε μια ματια εδω: *****************************************
> Εχει και το λογοτυπο του φορουμ μας!!!!!


Δυστυχως Μητσο ηταν γεματο διαφημισεις το site αυτο και επρεπε να σβηστει!

----------


## doubler

υπαρχουν πολλες ρατσες περιστεριων που ειναι αρκετα μεγαλωσωμες ή ακομα και περιστερια που δεν ειναι καποια συγκεκριμενη ρατσα αλλα απο διασταυρωση με αρκετα μεγαλο ογκο. Που ακριβως το ειδες εξω στο δρομο???

----------


## Mits_Pits

> Δυστυχως Μητσο ηταν γεματο διαφημισεις το site αυτο και επρεπε να σβηστει!



ΟΚ Μιτς!
Θα το στειλω με πμ!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα ειδα σε ενα μαγαζι με ζωοτροφες...που πουλαει και καποια κουνελια,πουλια "χωριου" κτλ... εχω ξαναδει 1-2 φορες σε σπιτια αλλα παλια....

----------


## stelios7

Λοιπον αυτα τα περιστεριa λεγονται ουγκαρεζικα απο οτι λεει ο πατερας μου που ξερει απο τετοια και οντος ειναι πολυ πιο μεγαλα απο τα κανονικα...!

----------


## Feather

Η μεγαλύτερη ράτσα είναι τα Giant runt ή Roman pigeons.Στην Ελλάδα λέγονται Ρόμα.
Άλλος γίγαντας είναι τα Cauchois  (κοσουά).
Επίσης μεγάλα είναι και τα Strasser.(στράσερ)
καθώς και τα King  .

----------


## panos70

Εγω θυμαμε μικρος που εβλεπα κατι μεγαλα που τα λεγαμε κοτοπεριστερα  ,δεν ξερω αν λεγονται γενικα ετσι ολα τα μεγαλα

----------


## doubler

Πανο κοτοπεριστρα λεγονται τα king που εγραψε ποιο πανω ο Νικος

----------


## panos70

Ενταξη τοτε εγω μονο αυτα θυμαμε δεν ειχαμε εκει κοντα αλες ρατσες

----------

